# H: Nids(and more to come), W:Guard, Marines, other



## Isao nox (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey all! I have decided to consolidate my armies a bit and cut back on the clutter in my basement.. Its getting bad. Decided between my Nids and Guard on what to keep and Guardsmen won it. Very hard to let these go but gotta do what I gotta do.

More stuff from 40k, Warhammer, and LoTR will be up tomorrow night, stop back in!

Unless otherwise stated or pictured clearly, assume all items to be painted to some degree. Please ask for more pictures if you would like to see stuff closer, I will send them to you. If you have something to trade that is built/painted I MUST see images first.

Haves:
*Nids*
Nid Codex

35 Hormogaunts

35 Termagants

40 Genestealers

6 Old Genestealers(I use them and was going to convert them into Ymgarl)

2x Broodlords(only one has all the arms it should have)

Swarmlord conversion WIP

Hive Tyrant W/ wings

Old Hive tyrant, no head

3 Lictors(one is a plastic conversion from warrior sprue)

3x Hive guard(one is in pieces)

2x Carnifex w/ 2x scything talons

Spore pod looking thing made out of a plastic lemon!

5x spore mines(somewhere in this house is a biovore... Somwhere...)

Bunch of Fex bits, body pieces, legs, converted..things, lictor bits/bodies

3x Zoanthropes

Doom of Malantai conversion from Zoanthrope base

Mawloc

Trygon

Wants:
*Guard*
Guardsmen! Looking for a bunch of guardsmen, no base quantity right now, just guardsmen for sure.
Chimeras 1-2
Leman Russ/variants (standard Russ 1-2, Demolisher 2, others let me know what you have)New kits if possible, but show me your conversions!
Basilisks at least 3
Hellhounds and variants 1-2

*Marines*
These must be unbuilt as I play red scorpions and need to replace bits.
Heavy weapons for devastators, no multi meltas
Tactical marines
Rhinos(these can be built, unpainted)

*Grey Knights*
Any grey knight models. New preferred.

If you have paintball markers/gear you don't use let me know and I'll possibly trade for that too.

Pictures!
DoM conversion









Bits and stuff
























































Again, ask any and all questions.


----------



## Isao nox (Feb 16, 2011)

Eldar Jetbikes on ebay: LINK

New stuff added to my haves list below.

*LoTR Rohan*
55 Rohan Warriors with various weapons
31 Riders of rohan with various weapons(some may be bent or broken)
5 riderless horses on bases
Eorl the Young Foot and Mounted missing one shield
Eomer Foot and Mounted
Eowyn Foot and Mounted
2x Gamling
2x Captains, one pissing weapon hand
Gamling mounted with standard
Erkenbrand Foot and Mounted
Theoden Foot and Mounted(the older metal sculpt)
1x Mounted Royal guard w/ spear


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

What sort of price are you looking at for the nids?


----------

